# Proud Owner of............



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Just picked up my new PT1911 and.............i'm in love. I wish I would have gone with a 1911 style pistol long ago. her she is below.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've bought two of those (gave one as a gift). I have yet to have a complaint out of mine and the other one has been a great shooter too. 

I hope you and your new pal will have a lot of great times. Post a range report when you take it out on it's maiden voyage. Be sure to clean and lube it before you take it out to shoot it. It's just good to have first hand knowledge of what's in there. Some guns are shipped with a thick lube to keep them shiny during shipping. It's always good to check for that and any metal shavings that sometimes are left behind wit ha new weapon.

My PT1911 is dead on at 25 yards and pretty darn good at 50 yards. I hope you have the same or better results :smt023


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I ordered a batch of these for our retail outlet here in Fairbanks. Some of the old codgers are still wary of Taurus but they have a tremendously good product now. The gun you just brought home is an excellent example of the new Taurus. Enjoy that gun -it's one of the best values on the market!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm not as big Taurus auto guy either but you can't hold one of those pistols, see how they are built, and not appreciate the craftsmanship. They are fit very well. I have shot and shot it. Left it dirty then shot more. It was a few hundred rounds before it started getting squirrelly. and a bore snake solved that with one pass and it was off to the races again. It didn't actually start to hiccup till I was way up there in ammo spent. And for the fit it has I pretty much expected it to fail a lot sooner. I've been shopping for another holster to be able to carry it a little more actually. Picked up a DeSantis Scabbard holster off eBay. Great to be left handed sometimes. :smt082 When you do see one on there a lot of people wont be bidding on it. Anyway, 30 bucks shipped it was a a find I'll say.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats a nice looking 1911


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I've bought two of those (gave one as a gift). I have yet to have a complaint out of mine and the other one has been a great shooter too.
> 
> I hope you and your new pal will have a lot of great times. Post a range report when you take it out on it's maiden voyage. Be sure to clean and lube it before you take it out to shoot it. It's just good to have first hand knowledge of what's in there. Some guns are shipped with a thick lube to keep them shiny during shipping. It's always good to check for that and any metal shavings that sometimes are left behind wit ha new weapon.
> 
> My PT1911 is dead on at 25 yards and pretty darn good at 50 yards. I hope you have the same or better results :smt023


I will post up this weekend with a range report. I stripe her down first thing when i got home and yes there was a fair amount of lube on it so i took care of that right away. I have several pistols but the 1911 style is the way to go:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I love all my 1911's I look forward to seeing how yours does. If you ever are looking of some nice wood grips I know a few people that make hand made ones.

I have a set of burl Buckeye on mine right now. I'm thinking about changing to something else. I have several sets sitting around. I need more 1911s!

Here's mine


----------

